# Conversion from Transmission PTO to Live?



## FireGy106 (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there any way I can convert from a Transmission PTO to a Live or Independent PTO on my ?1967 Ford 2000?


----------



## FireGy106 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody have an answer?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know if this is the total answer....but....your PTO is transmission driven. Thus when the transmission is spinning ( moving in gear) the PTO is operational. For you to have a live PTO you need a way to come up with a separate gear box independent from the transmissions. I know that it's been done on some older Farmall's and the like...you need to research whether or not Ford offered such a unit. Hope this helped.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Short answer no. You can get hydrolic systems to convert your lift arms but not the pto. Course never say never,


----------

